# need help with arrow setup for 45 recurve



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

hello, 
i will soon be buying a 45 pound bear grizzly. i have a 28 inch draw length.
I need help with what arrows. i currently use a 35 pound grizzly and use GT 3555 full length with a 125 grain point, from what i have read this is too stiff but works fine for me.
i am still thinking a 500 spine and maybe gold tip traditional.

I would like to shoot gold tip traditinals full length with a 125 grain head. but i think this would be too stiff seing that it spines correctly out of my 35 pound. ???

I would like something around 400 grains.


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I am partial to the Beman Centershots

http://beman.com/products/centershot/

I dont understand why you want to shoot full length-I draw 28" and use 29" arrows. 500 should be fine


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I think you can keep the full length 3555s with 125 @ 45#s. You will likely find they fly even better out of a 45 # bow.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

In my second too last sentence in the first it is supossed to say too weak not too stiff


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

archerytho said:


> In my second too last sentence in the first it is supossed to say too weak not too stiff


If they go weak with the new bow you can cut them. Carbon gets stiff quickly when shortened. I would definitly try what you have before buying anything. P.s. I shoot 1535s at 45/28 so you should be able to make the 3555s work without being weak.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you

Really?
I have always found that hard to believe that a 600 spine could work with at 45 pound. Is that bow not cut to centre?
What point and length arrow?
Thanks


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm shooting them at 30" with 145 grain points. They shoot out of the first two bows listed in my signature. I am using b50 strings though. My browning wasp likes a stiffer arrow. You can make a pretty wide range of arrows work by messing with length, point weight, side plate, brace height, string silencer weight, etc...


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I have shot many animals with a .610 arrow with 285 grains up front and a bow that's 50 pounds at 29 inches.

I've also shot a moose with the same bow and a .390 arrow with 360 grains up front. So to answer your question about .400, "yes, it's too stiff for what you want to do.

Part of the problem in your original statement is the use of 3555 and .500. 3555 only means something to GT users. I've looked up 3555 in the 3 Rivers catalog and find that it does in fact have a deflection of .500. Which means that if I had you at the target range I could show you why it doesn't work for you with your 35 pound bow. And improve your shooting in the process.

Bowmania


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

KennyO said:


> I think you can keep the full length 3555s with 125 @ 45#s. You will likely find they fly even better out of a 45 # bow.


Also my thoughts those should have been way stiff for the 35lb bow.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

archerytho said:


> Thank you
> 
> Really?
> I have always found that hard to believe that a 600 spine could work with at 45 pound. Is that bow not cut to centre?
> ...


Where did the 600 sine come from? the 35/55 you spoke of having is a 500 spine. gold tip makes a 1535 that would work better from your 35lb bow.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

buy a couple arrows in each spine, fletch one- keep the other bare shaft....go test them at about 15/20 yards-- BS should hit with fletched.

If you have no desire to properly test for proper spine, then just put 5" feathers on a .500" with helix, keep shafts full length.


I'd go with closer to a 600 than I would a 500.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

You could make the 3555 work with the 35, but it would take a lot of weight up front. They ought to work well with the 45. Might take more than 125gr up front though. My .500's work well from my 55lb with 125-150 up front.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Mrsinister

Kenny stated that 
He/she uses a 1535 which is a 600 spine, out of a 45 pound


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

Gold Tip has a shaft selector..still dont understand why you would want to shoot extra long arrows..


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Because Im not an adult and still growing


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

archerytho said:


> Mrsinister
> 
> Kenny stated that
> He/she uses a 1535 which is a 600 spine, out of a 45 pound


Got ya. I have also shot the 1535 from a 45lb bow. Carbon arrows shoot more stiff over all I find they will work if you put a hundred grain tip up front. The 45lb bow is kind of at a trasnition so you will get a wide range of reports and what might work for one might not work for you. Good luck on your search. Oh and the 1535's I have had work for a 45lb bow are cut to 29 inch length also. I am sure they are still likely a bit weak.


----------



## archerytho (Dec 14, 2013)

Interesting
That would be a light arrow?
That is my other problem my arrows are 380 grains and are on the border libe of going under 8 gpp.
Do you see a problem in this?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I wouldn't think you would be light with a 35/55 and a 125 grain tip? I am guessing they are the standard 3555's then not the traditional version. I don't use the 1535 gold tip traditional arrows from my bow just have shot them a time or two to see what they do. For the bow you are talking about a 3555 will work but they are kind of light I don't have a camp on that issue. If it causes a bow to be loud or actually damages the bow I am not able to say. Just don't have experience in that area. You might even get 145 grain tips to tune will with the 3555 gold tips from your 45lb bow which would take the weight up. Not likely at full length though but it is possible.


----------



## jeeckel (Mar 22, 2013)

i have 2 45# bear grizzlys I pull right at 28" beman ics bowhunter 500s cut to 29" with 125g points fly extremely well off of both of those bows and they fly off a 50# grizz and 45# and 50# Montana longbows and I shoot them off of 48# trad tech


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I hate trying to deck out arrows for 45lb as I think they are about in between on arrows. Then if you mess with string types and tip weights you can be all over the place in terms of what shoots well from it.


----------

